# installed a spintech exhaust system tonight... learned a few things



## 6shooter (Oct 2, 2012)

Well other than learning that the spintech system is 150 times better than the stock system, I also learned that I need a right rear mid pipe section, seeing as how mine is cracked all the way along the seam. My shifter boot seal is indeed out of place and the reason behind all my road noise. The dealer never replaced the transmission tailshaft seal when they replaced the driveshaft. I need new exhaust hanger rubbers. I need new/better gaskets that go between the mid pipe flanges and the x pipe section. And I'm not at all fond of how the k&n cold air intake I picked up mounts, so much so that I put the stock airbox back in for now. I guess my winter list just got a lot bigger! But that spintech system... god, does it sound good! And what an easy install!


----------



## JPeezey (Sep 16, 2012)

I bought my GTO with Flowmasters, it sounds great, but I really like the aggressive sound of the Spintech. And I plan on making the switch after I get headers. Next summer...

Sent from my EVO using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 05YellowDevil (Apr 5, 2012)

Which spintech system did you get?


----------



## unionj (Mar 17, 2013)

*Spintech 2.5" X pipe SS.*

Started this afternoon. Had to use an impact to get old bolts off (60,000 miles). Spintech mentions nothing or sends no hardware or gaskets. Spent a half hour at auto parts store finding a gasket to use as they had nothing for a GTO, lets hope it works! new bolts are M10 1.25. Rain delay just as I mounted X pipe, will post results.


----------



## unionj (Mar 17, 2013)

*finished.*

Finished this morning. Could not center exhaust tips no matter what I did short of modifying so called straight swap out system. Tips are level and even just closer to inside than centered. Hangers sent will not fit post on car, have to bore out one hole on each to "snug" fit hanger post on car. As Gaskets not supplied found gasket part #31512 at Advance Auto Parts fit perfect. Started car, sounds deep and strong with no leaks.
Overall pleased with product and extremely pleased with sound.


----------

